# Buying bindings of the same brand as the board?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Look at some of the pictures in Snowboard Equipment -> Boards -> Show off your setup that you're using for the 10/11 season.

You'll see that very few people bother to match brands. A lot don't even worry about colours. The important thing is to have your boots (or one of them anyway) with you when buying bindings, if you're at all unsure.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

It is the only way that the board will slide down the hill...seriously though, anything works on anything other than proprietary systems. If you don't know what those are, you will know it when you see one. The most common one is Burton's Channel system. Many companies make conversion discs to be compatible with Burton's system though.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

monkeyrpn said:


> Is it preferable to buy bindings of the same brand as the board? Does it matter?


It doesn't matter, and it's often not even possible. Some board companies, including some beloved on this forum (e.g., Never Summer) don't make bindings. Some binding companies (e.g, Union) don't make boards. These companies would have few customers if matching actually conferred a tangible benefit.

Sometimes it can be to your advantage, in terms of ensuring a good fit, to match bindings and _boots_ from the same manufacturer. But that certainly isn't necessary either, since you can simply try out combinations until you find a good one.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Though if ou purchase a Burton board with the EST system, I would highly recommend getting a set of EST bindings. The channel system is ridiculously easy and convenient.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

SAddiction said:


> Though if ou purchase a Burton board with the EST system, I would highly recommend getting a set of EST bindings. The channel system is ridiculously easy and convenient.


Have to agree with this completely...the EST system is awesome.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The only time it matters to get board and bindings from the same company is when there is a proprietary system in play. Otherwise, get whatever boarnd and bindings you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## monkeyrpn (Dec 16, 2010)

I see~~ Thanks for all the advice.
The reason I asked was I bought a Ride Canvas board. And I was going to buy the Ride VXN bindings (the 2011 royal blue ones) to go with it. 
But I've been strapped for cash lately after Xmas... So I started looking at other cheaper alternatives.
Are Raiden Tigre bindings any good? 
This older model (I think 2009) is on sale for only $75.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

i have a capita and union bindings...like PB&J

i knew this setup would be ideal for a park combo and no issues with hardware. i'm sure union bindings were made with capita boards in mind primarily.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I ride my Never Summer in Salomon boots via Ride binders. 
It was a Dynastar board, Atomic binding and Dee Luxe boots. 
Just get what suit your needs best.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Ride Bandita Cantrabands for $66. Ride Bandita Contraband Snowboard Binding - Women's from Dogfunk.com If they fit you that is a sick deal on some sick bindings.


----------



## monkeyrpn (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes I saw the awesome deal on the Contrabands~ I want them too except I have very small feet. I wear women's 5.5 and the Contrabands have only medium size left.

Can anyone comment on the Raiden Tigre? Raiden Bindings Tigre Snowboard Binding - Women's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know anything about Raiden bindings but if you haven't heard of it Shayboarder.com is a womans specific gear review site.


----------



## monkeyrpn (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks john doe! I read Shay's review of the Raiden Tigre. They seem worthy~ I think I'll get them.


----------

